# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Knochenmetastase - und nun ?

## uwes2403

Moin zusammen,

ich hatte heute bei PSA 1,2 (Januar) mein PSMA PET CT. Festgestellt wurde eine (!) Knochenmetastase am Schulterblatt. Ansonsten nichts (sichtbar)...keine Lymphknoten, was eher die Vermutung war.

Genauer Befund kommt per Post, dann Besprechung mit dem behandelnden Urologen.

Habe hier schon mal die Suche bemüht, bin aber nicht so recht schlau geworden, welche sinnvollen Optionen es gibt.

Hormontherapie ? will ich eigentlich - noch - nicht, da die Wirksamkeit wohl zeitlich beschränkt sein dürfte.
Chemo ? Jetzt schon ? gemäß Leitlinien ja erst bei Kastrationsresistenz.
Bestrahlung ? Machbar und erfolgversprechend ? Soweit ich gelesen habe, bestrahlt man erst bei Schmerzen ?
Samarium ? Wohl eher noch nicht...

ich bitte um Hinweise der versierteren Forenteilnehmer...

Beste Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Uwe,

ich antworte gleich einmal, weil ich vor 10 Jahren in einer verblüffend ähnlichen Situation war:
Auch ich hatte bei einem PSA von 1.2 (!) eine einzelne Knochenmetastase (und sonst nichts) im linken Beckenknochen. Bei mir wurde die im Herbst 2004 bei einem F18 PET/CT gefunden.
Hatte bis dahin auch noch keine HT etc....

Die Metastase wurde Ende 2004 bestrahlt - das PSA fiel dann in 6 Monaten von 1.2 auf 0.5 . Das war der tiefste Wert. Wie zu Erwarten gab es offensichtlich irgendwo anders im Körper noch weitere (Mikro-) Metastasen.
3 Jahre später (das PSA war dann von den 0.5 auf 3.7 gestiegen) begann ich die erste Hormontherapie; weitere PET/CT's hatten nichts mehr eindeutig gefunden.

Das interessante ist, dass man bei einem so niedrigen PSA eine einzelne Knochenmetastase haben kann. Bei mir wurde seitdem keine Knochenmetastase mehr gefunden; das PSMA PET vor 10 Monaten zeigte 2 Lymphknotenmetastasen. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist:
Wenn eine einzelne Knochenmetastase in einer Gegend gefunden wird, die recht risikolos bestrahlt werden kann, dann sollte man das versuchen.

Sei gegrüsst!
Klaus

----------


## spertel

Na das ist ja weniger schön, Uwe.....

Allerdings stellte sich mir spontan die Frage, wie verläßlich diese Aussage ist. Vielleicht gibt der schriftliche Befund genauere Informationen.

Wie Du sicherlich selbst weisst kann es noch weitere nicht sichtbare Herde, auch in den Lk geben.

Dennoch gibt es selbst in Deinem Fall einen positiven Aspekt, aus dem Du Hoffnung schöpfen solltest. Wenn bei diesem relativ niedrigen PSA-Wert zum Zeitpunkt der Bildgebung nur eine Metastase deutlich erkennbar ist, könnte dies ein Indiz, kein Beweis, sein, dass es sich möglicherweise nur um ein singuläres Ereignis handeln könnte. 

In jedem Fall würde ich mich am Verlauf und der Vorgehensweise von Klaus (A) orientieren, der mit seiner Knochenmetastase schon über 10 Jahre gut über die Runden gekommen ist.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, ich weiss, dass man dies erst einmal verarbeiten muss. 

Du bist hier aber nicht alleine......

LG

PS : Wie Du siehst war Klaus -2- Minuten schneller..............

----------


## Harald_1933

Hi Uwe,

bitte lies auch noch mal - *hier* -

*"Den Garten  des Paradieses betritt man nicht mit den Füßen, sondern mit dem Herzen"*
(Bernhard von Clairvaux)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Uwe,

auch ich kann Dir nur raten, die Knochenmetastase bestrahlen zu lassen. 

Bei  mir wurden bei einem PSA Wert von 1,20 mittels USPIO zwei  Knochenmetastasen und vier Lymphknotenmetastasen detektiert. Da die  Beurteilung der USPIO und der kurz vorher durchgeführten Cholin PET/CT  unsicher war, wurde zunächst eine "sichere" Knochenmetastase bestrahlt.  Allerdings ohne merkliche Senkung des PSA Wertes. Darauf folgend wurden  die LK-Metastasen zunächst operativ behandelt (leider sind hierbei zwei  LK-Metastasen im kleinen Becken verblieben) und  anschließend mittels  Cyberknife bestrahlt. Jetzt endlich bewegt sich der PSA Wert in die  richtige Richtung nach unten. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob diese  Behandlungen eine nachhaltige Wirkung hatten, zumindest hinsichtlich  eines weiteren Hinausschiebens der Hormontherapie.

Eine spätere PSMA PET/CT ergab übrigens: Keine Knochenmetastase !

Übrigens  bestrahlt man Knochenmetastasen nicht erst bei Eintritt von Schmerzen.  Bei Deinem niedrigen PSA Wert würde ich auf jeden Fall diesen Weg gehen.

Für  mich stellt sich in diesem Zusammenhang immer (wieder) die Frage: Wie  sicher sind die bisherigen Diagnoseverfahren (USPIO, Cholin PET/CT, PSMA  PET/CT). Aus meine bisherigen Erfahrung ist dies die PSMA PET/CT. Aber  auch hier wird man wohl nie sicher sein, ob die Befunde alle vorhandenen  Metastasen sichtbar machen. Man wird wohl nur die größeren  Krebszellpopulationen erkennen und behandeln können. Und es bleibt nur  die Hoffnung, dass die (noch) versteckten im "Schlummerzustand"  verbleiben oder sich nur weniger aggressiv entwickeln.

Und warum solltest Du kein Glück haben ? Ich drücke Dir auf jeden Fall beide Daumen.

Gruß

Werner

----------


## uwes2403

Danke für die Hinweise,

@Klaus - ja, so etwas schwebt mir auch vor...
@ Spertel - klar, schön ist das nicht...ich glaube, das ist mir aber noch "lieber" als Metas in Lunge/Leber oder sonstwo...dass es noch anderswo nicht sichtbare geben kann ist mir klar..um die kümmere ich mich dann, wenn sie groß genug für die Entdeckung sind.
@ Harald - danke für die Verlinkung - das sind ja die "klassischen" Behandlungen bei Knochenmetas...Beschwerden habe ich noch keine.
@ Werner - du hast zeitgleich mit mir geschrieben...ja, ich favorisiere auch die Bestrahlung - in der Hoffnung auf einen möglichst großen Zeitgewinn...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

lass die Ohren nicht hängen. Solange eine lokale Behandlungsmöglichkeit besteht, nutze sie.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Uwe,*
wenn sich die PSMA Anreicherung auch im CT als metastasenverdächtige Läsion darstellt, würde ich ebenfalls an eine lokale Kontrolle dieser Läsion denken. Dies kann beispielsweise durch eine RT erfolgen, die aber eigentlich erst bei Schmerzen erfolgen sollte. Naja, Schmerzen sind halt subjektiv… Du hast uns jetzt nicht mitgeteilt, wo genau die Läsion in der Scapula liegt. Wird evt. empfindliches Lungengewebe bei einer RT mit bestrahlt, könnte auch eine MR-Guided-HIFU, wie sie Hans-Jürgen und MalteR gemacht hat eine Option sein? Zugelassen eigentlich erst bei schmerzenden nicht mittels RT behandelbaren Knochenmetastasen! Wäre meine Zweitwahl.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Low Road,

Schmerzen habe ich dann wohl.....Ob bestrahlbar ohne die Lunge in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen, muß dann ein Fachmann beantworten.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0i...ew?usp=sharing

Schauen wir mal, ob das mit dem Bild klappt...

Uwe

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Uwe,*
ja, hat geklappt - zumindest kann ich es sehen. Es sieht ziemlich am Rande liegend aus. Das sollte mittels 3D RT gut therapierbar sein ohne das das Lungengewebe zu sehr belastet wird. Der Strahlendoc wird es dir genauer erklären können. 20*2Gy wären mein Vorschlag. Du müsstest also leider 4 Wochen Zeit investieren. Eine Alternative wäre eine Einzeitbestrahlungen z.B. durch Cyberknife, was allerdings noch schwieriger zu organisieren ist!

All the best!

----------


## uwes2403

Danke....die 4 Wochen wären nicht das Problem.....Strahlentherapeut ist 10 Min. entfernt....ich hab' das ja schon bei der adjuvanten RT mitgemacht....
Beim Cyberknife wird es vermutlich ein Kostenübernahmeproblem geben.

Schauen wir mal.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Urologe

CyberKnife könnte mit den Kosten ggf. gehen, wenn der Herd sehr dicht an der Lunge ist könnte man mit deren Schonung argumentieren ....
haben wir mit einem Rippenherd ebenso durchexzerziert

----------


## uwes2403

Danke sehr....aber wenn ich (Achtung Laie :-) ) mir das Bild so ansehe, liegt der Herd wohl eher nicht sehr dicht an der Lunge.

Stellt sich vermutlich dann die Frage, wer definiert "dicht" und wie...ich hatte da so meine Erfahrungen mit meiner KV bei der IMRT.

Besten Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Uwe,

natürlich gibt es auch einen Bestrahlungssaum, dieser könnte schon die Lunge leicht tangieren.
Was mir jedoch viel wichtiger erscheint, ist die Gesamtdosis und die Fracktionierung. 
Der Scapulaknochen kann das ab, jedoch das umliegende Knorpelgewebe ermöglicht ja die Bewegung, dürfte aber auch sensibler sein.

Ich möchte aber nicht versäumen, dich darauf hinzuweisen, dass es Metastasen gibt, die sich aufgrund ihres Zustandes in GO, Hypoxie oder auch in Seneszenz befinden.
Aus dem Grunde spielt die Fraktionierung eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Auch eine geringe Applizierung je Fraktion ist dabei ganz wichtig.
Alles Maßnahmen um die Reoxygenierung zum Erfolg zu verhelfen, dies sollte das Ziel sein.

Das wird jedoch der Strahlentherapeut wissen.

Ich wünsche dir mehr Glück als ich hatte bei der Scapula.

Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

nach meiner Rotatoren-Problematik mit notwendiger Op bin ich um diesen Bereich herum besonders aufmerksam bzw. vorsichtig, zumindest, was die neuerliche Belastung anbetrifft. 

*Hier* erfährt man, worüber Du natürlich im Bilde bist, welches komplizierte Knochenteil man sich unter Scapula vorzustellen hat.

Bitte auch noch einmal in* diese* Rückblende schauen.

*"Wenn du im Recht bist, kannst du dir leisten, die Ruhe zu bewahren, und wenn du im Unrecht bist, kannst du dir nicht leisten, sie zu verlieren"*
(Mahatma Gandhi) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

immer wieder erstaunlich, das es dir gelingt diese alten Threads aufzuspüren. Manchmal interessant, manches muß aber auch im Zeitablauf an die neuen Erkenntnissen angepasst werden.

Wichtig ist, dass Uwe möglichst viel Grundlagenwissen mitnimmt, auch über die Risiken der Resistenzmechanismen bescheid weiß.
Gerade diese Risiken wurden Betroffenen in Vorjahren öfter vorenthalten, es sei denn, er machte sich schlau. Natürlich wünscht sich jeder metastasiert Betroffene einen kurativen Ansatz, welcher jedoch nur sehr selten eintritt.

Die Strahlensensiblisierung ( Oxygenierung ) ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Nachbestrahlungen fast immer mit Resistenz verbunden. Gray alleine macht es nicht. Es ist ein Irrtum, mit einer hohen Dosis alle Resistenzmechanismen zu überwinden. Denn die Muskel, Knorpel, Knochenmasse an der Scapula ist empfindlich. Somit sind Restriktionen zu beachten.

Ein schwieriges Bestrahlungareal. 

Meine besten Wünsche
Hans-J.

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Uwe,

bei mir ging es in Großhadern blitzschnell. Besprechung an einem Mittwoch und Bestrahlung am folgenden Montag. Sicher hatte ich extremes Glück. Die Kosten sind allerdings happig, ca. 11.000 . Da dürfte die Klärung mit der KV die längere Zeit in Anspruch nehemen.

Gruß

Werner

----------


## rudi56

Moin Uwe,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haben wir ja eine ähnliche Geschichte bisher...................und bisher hinter uns gebracht.
Bei mir sind nach PSMA PET CT im vergangenen Sommer zwei Metastasen an den Rippen entdeckt worden. Ob das alles war, was für den PSA - Anstieg verantwortlich war, weiß ich nicht und keiner. Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, vielleicht aber doch. (die Hoffnung!)
Ich hab die bestrahlen lassen - geleitet von dem einfachen Gedanken: wenn da Krebsmasse zu greifen ist, dann auch weg damit.
Gleichzeitig bin ich dann auch mit HT angefangen. Ob das so sehr schlau war, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn ich mir in Erinnerung rufe, was ich in den letzten 2 Jahren erlebt habe ( gerade hat sich noch so ne seltsame Baustelle aufgetan ) , ist es für mich und mein Leben höchstwahrscheinlich piepschnurzegal, ob ich da ein paar Wochen oder Monate früher oder später einsteige. 

Naja, sieh zu  und halt die Ohren steif, sagt

Rudi

----------


## uwes2403

> Natürlich wünscht sich jeder metastasiert Betroffene einen kurativen Ansatz, welcher jedoch nur sehr selten eintritt.
> Hans-J.


Moin Hans-J.,

von dem kurativen Ansatz habe ich mich "verabschiedet", den die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass noch irgendwo bisher nicht sichtbare Metastasen schlummern ist ja nicht ganz gering. Mir geht es eher darum, einen Therapieansatz mit möglichst wenigen NW zu 
finden, der den Verlauf mölichst lange verzögert.....insofern wäre eine Möglichkeit der Massenreduzierung nicht schlecht...

@ Rudi, Danke, die Ohren halte ich noch steif....ob bei Dir die Bestrahlung Erfolg hatte ist ja nicht herauszufinden, da Du gleichzeitig mit der HT begonnen hast....die will ich möglichst lange schieben, vielleicht auch aus Angst vor deren NW.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

> @ Rudi, Danke, die Ohren halte ich noch steif....ob bei Dir die Bestrahlung Erfolg hatte ist ja nicht herauszufinden, da Du gleichzeitig mit der HT begonnen hast....die will ich möglichst lange schieben, vielleicht auch aus Angst vor deren NW.


Moin Uwe,

das würde ich auch noch zunächst auf die lange Bank schieben, und das nicht nur wegen der Nebenwirkungen.

*Nur ein Idiot glaubt, aus eigenen Erfahrungen zu lernen. Ich ziehe es vor, aus den Erfahrungen anderer zu lernen, um von vornherein eigene Fehler zu vermeiden.* 
(Otto von Bismarck)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Moin,

So, schriftlicher Befund ist da:

PSA 1,89 (gegenüber 1,2 Anfang Januar), allerdings anderes Labor...

Es zeigen sich auffällige Anreicherungen in:
Mäßiggradig und fokal in der linken Scapula ohne eindeutiges morphologisches Korrelat in der nativen Low Dose CT - SUV max. 10,95
Mäßiggradig und umschrieben in der Prostataloge bzw. in der Harnröhre SUV max 9,71 spater ("Logenbereich" wurde ca. 45 Min später nochmals gescannt) SUV max. 6,59

Fazit: 
dringend metastasensuspekte Ga -68 PSMA Mehraufnahme in der linken Scapula, ohne eindeutiges morphologisches Korrelat in der Low - dose CT
Fokale PSMA Aufnahme in der P.loge, a.e. Nukildretention in der Urethra - DD kein sicherer Ausschlu eines Lokalrezidives.

Übersetzen würde ich das so: dringender Verdacht auf Metastase an der Scapula (o.k. wusste ich...) - allerdings auch mögliches Rezidiv in Loge und Harnröhre ? 
Oder kann die Darstellung in der Harnröhre auch vom Ausscheiden des Tracers kommen (Nieren und  ableitende Harnwege haben neben Speicheldrüsen auch schön geleuchtet - das sei aber normal, so die Ärztin am Tag des CT, als wir die Bilder erstmals betrachtet haben) 

Wenn hier jemand kurz etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen könnte ?

Mit dem Urologen hatte ich am Montag das erste Gespräch, ein Weiteres folgt kommende Woche unter Einbeziehung von Kollegen, um mehrere Meinungen zu einer geeigneten Vorgehensweise abzuwägen.
So war auch kurz die Rede, schon jetzt eine leichte Chemo einzuleiten. Mit einer Strahlentherapie würde man ja nur den einen sichtbaren Herd in der Scapula treffen....die in der Loge vermuteten aber nicht...

Schwierig, da selbst eine Entscheidung zu treffen....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

warte erst einmal das Gespräch mit Deinem Urologen ab. Der kümmert sich ja offensichtlich.

Aber was hindert Dich dann daran, Deine Unterlagen und die CD zu einem Experten von einem Prostatazentrum zu schicken? Oder zu Professor Schostak nach Magdeburg. Einen Termin kannst Du problemlos mit ihm vereinbaren. Du wirst auf jeden Fall hinreichend aufgeklärt. Und mit dem Wissen, das Dir dort vermittelt wird, bist Du in der Lage, Dich selbst auch wieder weitergehend zu informieren.

Viele Grüße

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Werner,

Du hast natürlich recht....das nächste Gespräch kommt noch....ich versuche nur vorher soviel wie möglich an Informationen zu sammeln, um da nicht ganz unvorbereitet hineinzugehen. Ich gebe auch zu, dass mich die Diagnose einer Knochenmetastase doch erschreckt hat, ich hatte eher mit einer - vermutlich einfacher therapierbaren - Lymphknotenetastase gerechnet.  Eine Konochenmetastase ist nach meinem Verständnis schon eine deutliche Verschlechterung der Situation - wenn auch absolut gesehen noch nicht dramatisch - oder doch ? Siehste....schon die nächste offene Fragestellung :-)

Schönen Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..., dass mich die Diagnose einer Knochenmetastase doch erschreckt hat, ich hatte eher mit einer - vermutlich einfacher therapierbaren - Lymphknotenmetastase gerechnet.


Es kommt wohl weniger auf die Art der Metastase an, als auf deren Lage in Hinblick auf die Therapierbarkeit. Von der lokalen Therapie meiner damaligen Lymphknoten (guck einen davon in [4]) haben mir Ärzte on- und offline abgeraten. Dein Schulterblatt sollte dagegen einer Strahlentherapie recht gut zugänglich sein, ebenso gegebenenfalls das Lokalrezidiv.Carpe diem!Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

die Frage kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Ich denke, unser beider Wissen über Prostatakrebs liegt auf ähnlichem (niedrigen) Niveau. Bezüglich Knochenmetastasen habe ich hier im Forum aber schon einige Male gelesen, dass sie per Bestrahlung für längere Zeit in ihre Schranken gewiesen worden sind. Bei Deinem Schulterblatt hatte ich mir das ähnlich vorgestellt. Und nun lese ich (und Du leider auch), von welch komplizierter Beschaffenheit dieser Knochen ist. Aber: Mit Chemo würde ich erst nach Meinungseinholung von Experten beginnen.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Na, warten wir es mal ab....

@Konrad...die Loge ist schon adjuvant bestrahlt worden, ein zweites Mal geht da eher nichts. Das mit dem Schulterblatt sehe ich - laienhaft - ebenso....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Konrad...die Loge ist schon adjuvant bestrahlt worden, ein zweites Mal geht da eher nichts.


Lieber Uwe
Ich hatte das auf einem iPhon gelesen und geschrieben.
Da ist mir wohl die Übersicht abhanden gekommen.

Konrad

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Uwe,

ZITAT:
Kann die Darstellung in der Harnröhre auch vom Ausscheiden des Tracers kommen ? 


Find ich eine ganz interessante Fragestellung an die Experten.

Warst Du denn nach Injektion von PSMA und vor Untersuchung noch mal auf der Toilette ?

 Kann man diese Retention in SUV berechnen wenn Das durch die Harnröhre nur durchfließt und nicht permanent verbleibt. Oder sind dieses Anreicherungen eher außenrum in einem Abstand der keinen Einfluß darauf hat.

Fokale PSMA Aufnahme in der P.loge
Hat nicht nur um die Harnröhre sondern auch im Logengebiet was geleuchtet und wie stellt sich Das in der Bildgebung dar ?

Ich würde zum Strahlen Doc nach Mannhein zu Prof. Wenz fahren und seine Meinung bzw, Interpretation wissen wollen. Warum ? Er hat Erfahrung, Wissen, ist ehrlich und angagiert was einen persönlichen Fall betrifft. Und da untertreib ich jetzt.

Zu Prof. Schostak würd ich fahren wenn s um chirurgische Maßnahmen geht. Da gilt für mich die selbe Einschätzung wie bei Prof. Wenz.

Alles Gute, klausi

P.S. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal ein  PSMA Bild von der Loge hier einstellen.

----------


## uwes2403

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ZITAT:
> Kann die Darstellung in der Harnröhre auch vom Ausscheiden des Tracers kommen ? 
> Warst Du denn nach Injektion von PSMA und vor Untersuchung noch mal auf der Toilette ?


Hallo Klausi,

ja, war ich...man wird, bevor man sich unter das CT legt, noch obligatorisch auf's WC zur Blasenentleerung geschickt....und trotzdem leuchtet selbst die leere Blase schön, die allerdings im gesamtem Umfang, während in der Harnröhre nur ein Punkt (fokal) leuchtet...
daher wohl auch die Aussage - ein Rezidiv kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden...hat vermutlich auch etwas mit Arzthaftung bei Befundungen zu tun...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Uwe,
Zitiat:
...und trotzdem leuchtet selbst die leere Blase schön !

"Innen, nicht invasiv, das ist normal !"

Hat mir mal Prof. Reske
Klinik für NuklearmedizinÄrztlicher Direktor: Prof. Dr. Sven N. Reske
gesagt.

Gruß klausi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Um Gottes Willen... Cyberknife??? Soll das ernst sein?
Wer hat denn jemals behauptet, gezeigt, bewiesen, dass Cyberknife bei dieser Metastase besser als jede "normale" Bestrahlung sein soll... 


Man kann diesen Herd sicherlich bestrahlen. Meine Meinung ist, dass dieser evtl. die "Spitze des Eisbergs" ist. D.h. man sieht vermutlich einen PSA-Abfall hinterher aber die nächste Metastase wird leider früher oder (hoffentlich) später kommen.
D.h. Man gewinnt Zeit mit dieser Bestrahlung und kann Medikamententherapien erst später einsetzen.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Herr Schmidt.

schön, wieder von Ihnen zu lesen.

Mir ist bewusst, dass es sich höchstwahrscheinlich nur um die Spitze des Eisberges handelt....das Hinauszögern einer Medikamententherapie ist genau das, was ich anstrebe.

Gruß

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Daniel Schmidt,

gut, dass Sie dem Forum wieder mit kompetenten Ratschlägen zur Seite stehen.

*„Idealist sein heißt: Kraft haben für andere.“* 
(Novalis)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Uwe:
> ...und trotzdem leuchtet selbst die leere Blase schön !
> 
> Prof Reske:
> "Innen, nicht invasiv, das ist normal !"


Und so sieht das in der Praxis aus:



Da leuchten Leber, Niere, Blase: alles egal.

Die Übeltäter sitzen unterhalb der Bildmitte, links und rechts
der Körperachse mit schwächlichem Leuchten. In anderen
Bildschnitten leuchten die kräftiger [4], aber dieser Schnitt 
ist der einzige, der den zweiseitigen Befall zeigte, weshalb 
ich ihn damals hier   zur Diskussion stellte.

Ein Befall der Blase würde sich wohl in Form einer knotigen
Unregelmässigkeit am Rande abzeichnen. Dafür kann ich
glücklicherweise kein Beispiel von meinem PSMA-PET zeigen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: 
Daniel Schmidt kennt das Bild. Er hatte mir damals
wertvollen Rat gegeben, zusammen mit Martin Schostak.

Willkommen zurück, Daniel Schmidt, wir hatten Sie
ebenso vermisst wie zwischenzeitlich auch Prof. Schostak!
Ärztlicher Rat in einem Haufen von Laienmeinungen
ist von enormer Bedeutung, weil er auch Phantasie
und Realität immer mal wieder einzuordnen hilft, siehe
dazu ihren jüngsten Beitrag von 11:45.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Uwe,

nach der Ungewissheit, kommt die Gewissheit.
Die muss aber nicht immer schlecht sein.

Kopf hoch, Uwe, und alles Gute für dich!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

bei lokale Einzelmetastasen ist es ein Grundbedürfnis eines Betroffenen, diese los zu werden. Das ging mir auch so. 
Chancen?  nicht einmal 50% erfahren eine Rekalzifizierung.
Die meisten sind kurzfristig in Seneszenz zu bringen. Tickende Zeitbomben die irgendwann wieder aktiv werden. 
Deshalb ist die RT in diesem Stadium ja auch nur palliativ, dient der Schmerzreduzierung.
Es wäre durchaus die Frage zu stellen, ob es bei einer Einzeitbestrahlung von 8 gy nicht besser wäre, Knochenmarksreserven zu schonen.

Wenn schon bei der RT sensibilisieren zur Verbesserung der Erfolgsquote nicht berücksichtigt werden, verliert sie an Stellenwert.
Es liegt dann am Betroffenen, sich neueren Therapieformen hinzuwenden, die nicht nur stärker selektiv wirken, sondern auch zu besseren OS Zeiten kommen.

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...g.php#inhalt18

Daniel Schmidt schrieb:




> Man kann diesen Herd sicherlich bestrahlen. Meine Meinung ist, dass  dieser evtl. die "Spitze des Eisbergs" ist. D.h. man sieht vermutlich  einen PSA-Abfall hinterher aber die nächste Metastase wird leider früher  oder (hoffentlich) später kommen.


Das eine Metastase nur eine Spitze des Eisberges sein kann wissen die meisten Betroffenen in dieser Lage. Aber mit der Senkung der Tumorlast geht auch die Senkung von Tumorstammzellen einher.
Und die so gerne von Ihnen präferierte ADT als systemische Therapie ist während Ihrer Abwesenheit auch arg in den OS zurecht gestutzt worden.

Wenn Betroffene nun nach anderen Wegen suchen um Lebenszeit zu gewinnen, damit auch durch andere Bestrahlmöglichkeiten einen besseren Wirkungsgrad erhoffen, kann ich dieses gut nachempfinden. Wenn auch mit einigen Standardbestrahlarten gleicher Effekt zu erzielen wäre.

Aber dann sollten wir auch einmal die Doppelstrangbrüche, Repair, Nebenwirkungen mit auf die Waagschale legen, anstatt flach zu argumentieren.
Dieses Forum hat sich während Ihrer Abstinenz auch weiterentwickelt.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Meine Metastase ist übrigens noch ein Überbleibsel aus der letzten Bestrahlung. Im Schulterblatt waren zwei, im oberen und unteren Bereich. Es sieht wohl so aus, dass das Bestrahlungsfeld beide nicht voll eingeschlossen hatte bei der Erstbestrahlung.


Lieber Hans-J.

sorry, wenn ich das Alte wieder hervor krame.
Ich versuche mich "weiter zu bilden." 

1986, und dann 2006 . . . 
Du hast es doch bisher gut geschafft.

Heißt das nun, dass Uwe lieber mit einer Hormonbehandlung anfangen sollte?
Sorry, für meine nicht so kompetente Frage.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Hartmut S,

ich muß in deinen Ausführungen etwas geraderücken.
Meine Erstbestrahlung war 2008 und weitere Nachbestrahlungen ein/zwei Jahre später. Ich muß gestehen, auch getragen von der Intention, evtl. kurativer Wirksamkeut.

Bei der  M. am 7 BWK Knochen mit Pedikel hat das offenbar bei 20 x 2 gy geklappt. Bisher kein Rezidiv. Jedoch bei der Scapula 20 x 1,8 gy - kein Erfolg - auch nicht durch weitere 4 x 2 gy Nachbestrahlung. Dann kommen natürlich Gedanken auf, was Hypoxie, Resistenzen, Repair bewirken im Zeitablauf und die Suche nach wissenschaftlichen Erklärungen nimmt seinen Lauf.

Natürlich auch was für Sensiblisierungen möglich wären, die RT zu einem beseren Ergebnis zu führen. Das deckt auch die Schwachstellen der RT auf und ernüchtert.

Der kurative Ansatz steht jedoch *in dieser Situation* nicht in den Leitlinien. ( Nur als palliative Maßnahme ) 
Also was tun?

Sich auf das palliative Abstellgleis schieben lassen? Oder zu versuchen, andere Wege zu gehen, auch palliativ aber mit so gering als möglichen NW und unter Berücksichtigung der *Reduzierung von Tumormasse und Tumorstammzellen.* Dazu gehört die Mg FUS Hifu bei Knochenmetastasen ebenso, wie die selektiv wirkenden Radiopharmakone X,Y,Z.

Auch die Wissenschaft mit soliden Erkenntnissen der DNA, Zellzyklus, Modulatoren usw. usw. gehören dazu. Diese außen vorzulassen, wird sich in Zukunft als ein gravierender Fehler der herkömmlichen, streng Leitlinien ausgerichteter Standardtherapieformen erweisen. Auch das eigene Immunsystem wieder ans Laufen zu bringen kann OS maximieren.




> Heißt das nun, dass Uwe lieber mit einer Hormonbehandlung anfangen sollte?
> Sorry, für meine nicht so kompetente Frage.


Es gibt in diesem Stadium kein Sorry, nur Lernen und aus den Fehler sich weiterentwickeln. Dazu ist jeder selber verantwortlich, denn er muß die Folgen tragen. ALLEINE.
Da hilft weder der Strahlentherapeut noch der Professor. Sie können Wege aufzeigen, entscheiden muß der Betroffene oder er läßt entscheiden. Dann hatte er die Wahl.

Leitlinien in diesem Stadium können sehr schnell zu Leidlinien mutieren.

Uwe hat die Möglichkeiten der ADT noch nicht ausgeschöpft.
Anzuraten wäre ein sehr frühzeitiger Kontakt zu einem Therapiezentrum wo PSMA Theranostics angeboten wird.
Progrediente M. rechtfertigen evtl. eine frühzeitige Therapie. Das könnte durchaus positiv vom Tumorboard so entschieden werden. Dann werden die Uro/Onkologen folgen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

PS. Lernen zu wollen ist sehr begrüßenswert und entsprechend auch eine Bewegungsdate. Bewegung ist dynamisch. Eine gute Antwort auf das heterogene PC a.

----------


## uwes2403

Update:

Bestrahlung der Metastase in der Scapula vom 4.5. - 8.5.2015 mit insgesamt 40Gy in 5 Sitzungen, davon 2 Cyberknife.
Bestrahlung ohne spürbare Nebenwirkungen - einzig die recht stramme Fixierung von Kopf und Schulterpartie war nicht so mein Fall - bei Cyberknife für jeweils 75 Min (mit kurzer Pause bei Halbzeit)

PSA vor RT 2,12 - PSA aktuell (6 Wochen nach RT) bei 1,76

Der Abfall in recht kurzer Zeit ist schon mal nicht schlecht, der setzt sich hoffentlich noch fort - das wird man in einigen Wochen sehen.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

langen nichts mehr gehört von Dir, aber was solltest Du auch schon schreiben bis zur Behandlung. Zwischenzeitlich war Dein PSA-Wert ja sogar am 27.04. auf 2,12 gestiegen. Vor 6 Wochen, also keine 14 Tage nach der Bestrahlung, runter auf 1,76. Das hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an. Nach allen bisherigen Berichten müsste der Wert noch erheblich fallen. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen dafür.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Werner,

ja, PSA war am 27.4. , also vor Start der RT 2,12 - er ist auf 1,76 gefallen am 30.6. - also innerhalb von 6 Wochen (nicht 14 Tage) nach der RT.  Für den Abfall um den gleichen absoluten Wert hatte es bei der RT in 2013 deutlich mehr Zeit gebraucht.
Insofern: da geht noch mehr :-)

Dein PSA hat sich wieder abwärts bewegt ? Oder war die vorletzte Messung falsch ? 

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

kann ich noch nicht sagen. 3 Monate sind Mitte August um. Dann werde ich sehen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

> Lernen zu wollen ist sehr begrüßenswert und entsprechend auch eine Bewegungsdate. Bewegung ist dynamisch. Eine gute Antwort auf das heterogene PC a


Lieber Uwe, lieber H.-Jörg, und liebe Freunde,

ich denke einmal zuversichtlich, dass der PSA-Wert bei dir, lieber Uwe, nun* noch* weiter runter geht.

Ja, lieber H-j, ich lerne weiter!
Nützt uns das am Ende aber wirklich?
Viele Entscheidungen müssen auch dann getroffen werden, wenn wir uns nicht sicher sind!
Wann bekommt man Sicherheit?
Wenn man so schlau wie Einstein ist?

Selbst dieser hatte nicht immer die besten Entscheidungen getroffen.
Er ist relativ früh verstorben.

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

Geändert von Hartmut, wegen Vervollständigung des Beitrages

----------


## uwes2403

Zu früh gefreut...neuer PSA ist 2,39

In 4 Wochen wird nochmals kontrolliert und das weitere Vorgehen besprochen, um die HT werde ich wohl nicht mehr herumkommen, wenn sich der Anstieg bestätigt.

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Uwe,

die Bestrahlung einer Metastase und die darauf folgenden PSA-Absenkungen oder das doch noch Wiederansteigen lässt sich nicht mit einer IGRT und deren nachfolgenden PSA-Werten vergleichen. Lass Dich doch einfach in 4 Wochen überraschen. Das PCa ist immer für plötzliche Hinwendungen in eine nicht erwartete Richtung fast prädestiniert. 

*"Es gibt Dinge, die sind bekannt, und es gibt Dinge, die sind unbekannt. Dazwischen gibt es Türen"*
(William Blake)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

ich würde ebenfalls noch die nächste Messung abwarten. Bei PSA-Steigerung solltest Du ggf. auch eine weiter PET in Erwägung ziehen. Entweder ist´s dann immer noch die Schulter, oder an anderer Stelle ist etwas vielleicht Behandelbares gewachsen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Uwe,

nun bleibe bitte etwas lockerer.
*So eine Hormon-Therapie ist doch nicht das Ende!*
Auch später kannst du  noch deine Metastase bestrahlen lassen, wenn die durch die HT rückläufig ist.
Ich weiß ja, dass dein Glasson relativ hoch ist. Ich denke aber, dass du es gut im Griff hast.
Lese nicht nur die schlechteren Postings, von zB. kleiner kolibrie.
Lese auch einmal die guten Nachrichten hier im Forum.

Ich denke einmal, dass noch sehr vieles bei dir möglich ist.
Nicht jeder muss blöde Nebenwirkungen, haben.
Du liest doch hier nur das Negative, von den Menschen, bei denen eine HT nicht so gut geklappt hat.
Die anderen, wo es gut gelaufen ist, melden sich doch gar nicht mehr  . . . .

Vielleicht haben wir ja mal eine Chance, dich in den nächsten 10 Jahren zum Treffen, persönlich kennen zu lernen   :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher . . .

Gruss
hartmut


*Nachtrag:*
hoffentlich bin ich nun nicht wieder in einem anderen tred gelandet.
es liegt an den benachrichtigungen, die ich per email vom system erhalte.
man liest etwas, und bekommt eine email.
danach schreibt man evtl. im falschen tread,

----------


## uwes2403

Tja, irgendwo ist wohl noch etwas ziemlich aktiv....

Neuer PSA von heute 3,35 (2,39 am 28.9.) Verdoppelungszeit von 204 auf 58 Tage gesunken.

Besprechung folgt (ggf. neues PSMA PET)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Update:

Gallium PSMA PET CT am Dienstag:  

nur noch schwaches "Glimmen" an der ehemaligen Knochenmetastase, die Cyberknife Bestrahlung war demnach erfolgreich.
Ansonsten nichts (!) auch die im CT im Februar fraglichen Bereiche zeigten keine Traceraufnahme.
Gerät kann ab 4mm Größe anzeigen.

Also, woher kommt das PSA ?  
Dass ich Metastasen habe, die kein PSMA abgeben, halte ich für nicht so wahrscheinlich, die Metastase am Schulterblatt war ja darstellbar.
Also ganz viele Herde, die alle unter 4 mm sind ?

Ganz grob gerechnet, sollte ja bei einem Gleason 9  ein PSA von 3 etwa 3 ccm Tumor bedeuten 
Haben eigentlich Metastasen zwingend den gleichen Gleason, wie der Stammtumor ? 

Schon seltsam....

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

mach jetzt nichts Übereiltes. Warte auf jeden Fall die nächste PSA-Messung ab.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Moin,

ich hatte ein Telefonat mit einer radiologischen Praxis, die sowohl PSMA PET, als auch Cholin und Fluorid PET/CT anbieten.

Als Kurzfassung hat demzufolge eine PSMA PET i.d.R. bei Weichteilmetastasen eine sehr hohe Trefferquote. 
Bei Knochenmetastasen, die nicht wie bei meiner relativ oberflächlich sind, kann es vorkommen, dass der Tracer diese nicht erreicht, also nichts dargestellt wird,

Hier wäre ein F18 - Fluorid Cholin PET/CT (oder eine Knochenszinti bei hohem PSA) eher aussagekräftig.
Wird auch damit nichts gefunden, dass den PSA Anstieg erklärt, käne noch das C11 -Cholin PET/CT in Frage, dass PSMA negative Tumore darstellen kann

Ich hoffe dies so richtig wiedergegeben zu haben.
Vielleicht hilft dies ja dem einen oder anderen, der sich mal in ähnlicher Ausgangslage befindet.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Uwe,

bin zwar nicht in ähnlicher Ausgangslage, aber seit dem Ulmer Symposium bei Professor Reske würde ich alles das, was Du erläutert hast, voll unterschreiben. 

*"Es gibt drei Wahrheiten: Meine Wahrheit, Deine Wahrheit und die Wahrheit"*
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Nun, das spricht zumindest dafür, dass ich die Inhalte des Telefonates einigermaßen richtig wiedergegeben habe :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Neuer PSA vom 9.12.  = 4,09  wieder gestiegen, aber langsamer....

Verlauf:

1,76 am 30.06. 
2,39 am 28.09.  VZ 204 Tage
3,35 am 26.10.  VZ  58  Tage
4,09 am 09.12.  VZ 153 Tage

Gespräch folgt....ich neige zu der F18 PET/CT.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Uwe,

wenn ich es richtig verstehe, Lymphknoten-Suche.
Würde ich auch so machen.
Wo machst du es, in Kiel?

mensch alter, alles gute für dich, lieber uwe!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hartmut,

Lymphknoten sind es wohl eher nicht....zweimal PSMA PET, die keinen LK Befund gezeigt haben.....
(Es sei denn, ich habe dort Metastasen, die im Gegensatz zu der am Schulterblatt, kein PSMA abgeben)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Mmmhhh, das macht mich nun aber sehr stutzig. Es ergibt keinen Sinn.
Ist es nun alles "fake?", was ich mir im Internet und sonst wo angeeignet habe?
Ich weiss, das du einen höheren GS hast.
Das hattest du mir ja bereits gesagt,  als ich einmal geschrieben hatte, das wir den gleichen Status hätten.




> (Es sei denn, ich habe dort Metastasen, die im Gegensatz zu der am Schulterblatt, kein PSMA abgeben)


Da glaube ich nun mal nicht dran.
Das wäre dann wirklich sehr selten.

Nee Uwe, schauen wir dann mal was das Gespräch bringt.

Nach allem, was ich in deinen Tread gelesen habe, bin ich mir *fast* sicher, das du in guten Händen bist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

wann hast Du das letzte Knochenszintigram machen lassen?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

Knochenszinti war bei Erstdiagnose...deshalb denke ich jetzt ja an eine F18 PET, um weitere Knochenmetastasen (die das PSMA PET nicht findet) auszuschliessen oder zu entdecken.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

keine Ahnung, ob eine F18 PET etwas anzeigt, wenn die PSMA-PET nichts sieht. Nach OP warst Du bei PSA 0,3, oder so. Eigentlich klar, dass das Knochenszinti nichts angezeigt hat. Nun hat sich Dein PSA mehr als verzehnfacht. Vielleicht sieht man jetzt etwas. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher. Professor Schostak sagte mir mal, ich solle ab PSA 10 ein Knochenszinti machen lassen...

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Werner,

die Knochenszinti war vor der OP - bei PSA von 68 - und hat zu demZeitpunkt nichts angezeigt. Ob die kleine Metastase am Schulterblatt damals schon "angelegt" war, wird sich wohl nicht klären lassen, ist ja auch müßig. Aber irgendwo wächst noch was....wenn das PSMA PET nichts zeigt, dann kann es weitere Knochenmetastasen geben (die zeigt das PSMA PET nicht immer - siehe Erläuterung weiter oben) oder der verbliebene Tumor exprimiert kein PSMA (zwar selten, aber eben möglich). Oder - ganz ungünstig - die Metastase sitzt in einem Bereich, der bei der PSMA PET mitleuchtet, z.B. Nieren und wird daher nicht gesehen (das ist aber meine Deutung, da werde ich den Radiologen fragen, ob das denkbar ist)

Einen Versuch mit einem anderen Tracer ist es wert...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

dass das Knochenszinti vor OP bei PSA 68 gemacht worden ist, hatte ich wohl gelesen. Aber nach OP waren PSA 67,7 weg. Die saßen folglich nicht in den Knochen, sondern in der Prostata und dem weiteren entnommenen Gewebe. Und die restlichen 0,3 saßen in Deinem Schulterblatt und an der Stelle, nach der Du jetzt auf der Suche bist. Und diese verfluchten Dinger, das sehe ich ja bei mir, wachsen.

In dem Sinne

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Servus,

die heute durchgeführte PET/CT mit F18 FluorEtylenCholin war ebenfalls ergebnislos. 

Keine metatstasensuspekten Traceraufnahmen in den Weichteilen und/oder Knochen. 
Der Radiologe hat sich viel Mühe bei der Befundung gegeben, er hat sogar die PSMA PEt Bilder aus Februar und November diesen Jahres übereinandergelegt. Dabei kommt er zu der Ansicht, dass die im Februar festgestellte Knochenmetastase und das, was im November "in diesem Bereich" noch sichtbar war "aller Voraussicht nach" nicht ein und diesselbe Metastase sind/waren. 
100% sicher ist das allerdings auch nicht, da schon minimale Lageveränderungen (im cm Bereich) nach seiner Aussage zu Abweichungen führen könnten. 
Wie auch immer - selbst wenn der im November detektierte Bereich ein anderer sei, wäre der viel zu klein, um jetzt sofort lokal therapieren zu müssen. 
Einzig ein Lymphknoten in der Lunge zeigte eine minimal erhöhte Traceraufnahme - die allerdings auch einen entzündlichen Prozeß anzeigen könnte. 
Im PSMA PET war da nichts und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich nun auch noch Metastasen habe, die kein PSMA exprimieren, wäre ausgesprochen gering (wie das mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten halt so ist...)
Die Knochenmetastase hat ja PSMA abgegeben.

Wir sind übereingekommen, Ende Januar noch eine PET CT mit NatriumFluorid (NaF) durchzuführen, die bei der Detektion von Knochenmetastasen erheblich aussagefähiger ist (sein soll).

Ich will jetzt wissen, woher das PSA kommt....  als positiv empfinde ich im Moment, dass - zumindest aller Voraussicht nach - nichts in irgendwelchen Organen heranwächst.
(Das nichts sicher ist, weiss ich auch...)

In diesem Sinne: schöne Feiertage Euch da draußen.

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Kleine Ergänzung noch aus dem schriftlichen Befund, der mit der Post kam:

"Computertomograpisch ergeben sich Indizien für weitere, sehr kleine osteoplastische Skelettfiliae an BWK 3 und Manibrium sterni. An beiden Stellen keine path. PSMA Expression. FEC - PET dort ebenfalls negativ, erklärbar durch die geringe Größe und den osteoplastischen Charakter"

Übersetzt heisst das für mich: da könnte etwas sein, aber für eine eindeutige Einordnung ist es noch viel zu klein....

Mal sehen (!),ob die NAF PET mehr Klarheit bringt.

Und dann ? Bestrahlen sollte möglich sein - oder kann man diese, da ja noch sehr klein, mit der HT "aushungern" ?

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> "Computertomograpisch ergeben sich Indizien für weitere, sehr kleine osteoplastische Skelettfiliae an BWK 3 und Manibrium sterni. An beiden Stellen keine path. PSMA Expression. FEC - PET


Das ist ärgerlich.
Im CT sieht man was, ohne sagen zu können, was es ist.
Im PSMA-PET sieht man nix, könnte aber sagen, was es wäre.

Ohne Diagnose keine Therapie, also musst Du zuwarten.
Allerdings wird das kaum ohne Hormondeprivation gehen,
denn wo grosse und kleine Metastasen sind, sind auch sehr 
kleine Metastasen möglich. Die sieht man weder im PET, 
noch im CT. Noch nicht!




> Und dann ? Bestrahlen sollte möglich sein - oder kann man diese, 
> da ja noch sehr klein, mit der HT "aushungern" ?


In der Tat ist es mir gelungen, sämtliche per PSMA-PET gesehenen
parailliacalen (Lymph-)Metastasen per ADT "auszuhungern". 
Die sind alle weg, aber die oberste aller damaligen Metastasen,
paraaortal gelegen [4], "verhungerte" nicht, sondern war Quell einer
 hormonresistenten Generation, allesamt weiter oben gelegen. 
Entscheidend für das "Aushungern" ist nicht die Grösse der Metastasen, 
sondern die Aggressivität und Therapieresistenz der jeweiligen Krebszellen.

Mit dem CyberKnife kann man immer nur das bestrahlen, was man sieht.
Ich hatte gezockt und meine Metastasen zu gross werden lassen. Allesamt.
Die gefährlichsten hab ich mit dem Cyberknife zurückgestutzt, auch die in [4].
Das hat aber nur Sinn im Zusammenhang mit einer wirksamen systemischen 
Therapie, in diesem Fall Abirateron, die die übrigen Metastasen am 
Weiterwachsen hindert. 
In deinem Fall wäre es wohl eine ADT wie Trenantone oder dgl.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Noch was:
In deinem Myprostate-Bericht erwägst Du zu diesem Zweck eine
"leichte" Chemotherapie. Mag ja zielführend sein, aber was bitte ist das?

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Konrad,

die "leichte Chemo" stammt als Vorschlag von meinem Arzt - Docetaxel o.ä., aber mit geringerer Dosis....in Verbindung mit der DHB, um frühzeitig agressiv auf den Tumor einzuwirken - inder Hoffnung ihn soweit als möglich zurückzudrängen.

Die Situation ist ja wie beschrieben: PSA steigt (derzeit bei 4,1) und trotz zweier PET/CT mit unterschiedlichen Tracern ist bis jetzt keine eindeutige Quelle gefunden....mal sehen, ob die NaF PET da aufschlußreicher ist...

Wenn nicht, dann stellen sich doch nur zwei Alternativen: 

Warten, bis etwas groß genug sei, um dann lokal therapiert zu werden - aber wie oft soll man sich dann unters CT legen, um den richtigen Zeitpunkt nicht zu verpassen ? (und wo wächst in der Zeit etwas heran, was jetzt bereits angelegt, aber noch unsichtbar ist...Stichwort Mikrometastasen)

Oder befristeter Hormonentzug, um jegliches Wachstum erstmal zu stoppen (so die HT denn anschlägt) 
Ob eine Chemo bei Knochenmetas Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, müsste man klären.....

Allerdings: Je eher der Einstieg in die HT erfolgt, desto eher droht auch die Resistenz.

Hab' ich was vergessen ?


Grüße

Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

P.S. Zu HT + Chemo siehe auch Chaarted Studie...

Grüße

Uwe 
(War zu spät zum Editieren...)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Allerdings: Je eher der Einstieg in die HT erfolgt, desto eher droht auch die Resistenz.


Genau DAS, lieber Uwe, glaube ich nicht:

Eine einzelne Zelle, die hormonresistent ist, reicht aus, um hormontesistente
Metastasen zu streuen. Diese sind erst mal kleine Zellcluster, Nanometastasen
gewissermassen, und noch monate- und jahrelang keine Micrometastasen.
Bis die dann so weit herangewachsen sind, dass man sie bemerkt, geht es
wohl genau gleich lange, ob man nun eine Hormontherapie mache, oder
nicht. Mit dem Unterschied, dass im zweiten Fall diese neuen Metastasen gar 
nie auffallen würden, weil man längst genug mit den alten zu tun hätte.
Deswegen wird auch von der ADT als PSA-Kosmetik gesprochen: 
Die jüngeren, aggressiveren Zelltypen überwachsen die Alten, egal, 
ob diese per AHT reduziert werden, oder nicht.

Boro R hatte wohl noch nie solche hormonresistenten Zellen. 
Daher kann er auch nach zehn Jahren noch seine ADT weiterführen 
mit einem Promillebruchteil seines Ausgangs-PSA von rund 5'000 ng/ml.

Ich konnte zwar eine ganze Generation von Metastasen "aushungern"
per ADT, bis auf die schon erwähnte in Bild [4]. Aber da steckte schon 
lange die Hormonresistenz drin, und auch die Resistenz gegen Xtandi
samt dieser horrenden Verdoppelungszeit muss schon lange
vor dem Auftreten dieser Eigenschaften angelegt worden sein.
Auch eine allfällige Resistenz gegen Zytiga/Abiraterone ist wohl
seit längerem angelegt. Mal sehen, wann und wo die zutage tritt.
Von Hormontherapie oder nicht hängt das nicht ab.
Aber die schafft einem wenigstens die älteren, weniger aggressiven
Zellstämme für ein paar Jahre vom Hals.

Einen Vorteil hat es dennoch, den Krebs per OP, Strahl oder/und
systemischer Therapie kleinzuhalten: Wo nur wenige Zellen sind, 
können sich weniger Mutationen zum Schlimmeren hin ereignen, 
die einem viele Monate oder Jahre später schaden würden.

Also greif den Krebs an, wo und wie Du kannst.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Klaus (A)

> _Uwe: "Allerdings: Je eher der Einstieg in die HT erfolgt, desto eher droht auch die Resistenz_."
> 
> Genau DAS, lieber Uwe, *glaube* ich nicht:
> Eine einzelne Zelle, die hormonresistent ist, reicht aus, um hormontesistente
> Metastasen zu streuen. Diese sind erst mal kleine Zellcluster, Nanometastasen
> gewissermassen, und noch monate- und jahrelang keine Micrometastasen.
> Bis die dann so weit herangewachsen sind, dass man sie bemerkt, geht es
> wohl genau gleich lange, ob man nun eine Hormontherapie mache, oder
> nicht.


Jetzt möchte ich aber doch einmal wissen, lieber Konrad, worauf Dein oben beschriebener Glaube beruht, denn dieser Dein Glaube widerspricht so ziemlich allem, was ich in den vielen Jahren meiner Beschäftigung mit PK gelernt habe, nämlich:

Unter wirksamer HB (Testo sehr gering) fangen einige dieser verflixten, hochintelligenten,  weiter Testosteron benötigenden PK Zellen an, sich zu wehren und Gegenmassnahmen zu treffen. Da gibt es mehrere "Gegenmassnahmen", wie z.B. starke Erhöhung der Anzahl der Androgenrezeptoren der Zelle - damit können viele Rezeptoren noch genug aus dem geringen Testo-Level schlürfen. 
Oder resistent werdende PK Zellen bauen ein neues Enzym, dass innerhalb der jeweiligen Zelle aus Cholesterin Testosteron erzeugt. 
Das alles ist nachgewiesen - wie Du doch auch weisst; Abiraterone z.B. wurde gezielt aus der Erkenntnis entwickelt, dass die Zelle aus eigenem Cholesterin Testo macht.

Diese Adaption von einzelnen PK Zellen an den Testo Mangel - und damit die Entstehung der Kastrationsresistenz- dauert im Mittel 2-3 Jahre; bei manchen geschieht das früher, bei anderen kann das z.B. 10 Jahre dauern.

Insofern ist doch der Satz grundsätzlich richtig:
"_Je eher der Einstieg in die HT erfolgt, desto eher droht auch die Resistenz_."

Ich selbst hatte meine erste HB recht lange hinausschieben können, nämlich glücklichweise etwa 8 Jahre lang nach Beginn PSA Anstieg. Nach 7 Jahren HB gegann ich dann resistent zu werden. Ich bin sicher, dass diese Resistenz bei früher begonnener HB auch entsprechen früher eingesetzt hätte.

Klaus

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Konrad,

etwas verwirrt hast Du mich auch.....unabhängig davon, dass es hormonresistente Zellen geben kann, die schon von Anfang an nicht auf eine HT ansprechen, entspricht mein Kenntnisstand auch dem von Klaus... Zellen, die zunächst auf Hormonentzug reagieren, werden -irgendwann - hormonresistent. 
Dass dies bei dem einen schneller geht und bei dem anderen viel länger dauert, zeigen die unterschiedlichsten Verläufe hier und in myprostate.  
Wie es bei einem selbst aussähe, weiss man wie so oft auch erst wieder hinterher.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Klaus, lieber Uwe

Krebszellen sind _nicht_ hochintelligent.
Sie passen sich auch nicht ihrer Umgebung an.
Sie sind aber instabil und opportunistisch.

Täglich entstehen tausende oder millionen veränderter Zellen, 
von denen einige mit neuen Eigenschafen überleben, und
fortan diese neuen Eigenschaften bei der Teilung weitergeben.
Aber eine einzelne Zelle macht noch keine Metastase.
Dazu bedarf es rund einer Milliarde Zellen, die im Verlaufe
von rund 30 Verdoppelungszyklen** heranwachsen müssen.
Bei einer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von einem halben Jahr würde
das bedeuten, dass der 'neue' Zellstamm vor etwa 15 Jahren
angelegt worden wäre, bevor er 'auftaucht'. Und selbst bei einer 
sehr kurzen VZ von 36 Tagen wären das immer noch drei Jahre.

Die 'Reaktion' des Krebs auf Therapien ist also nicht von
Intelligenz, sondern von Zufall und Opportunismus geprägt.
Mit seinen besondern Eigenschaften überlebt der neue Stamm
dann die Therapie. Er würde aber genauso weiterwachsen,
ohne dass die Therapie die übrigen Stämme unterdrückte.
Hat der Neue eine kürzere VZ als der zuvor überwiegende, 
wird er innert einiger VZ dominieren, egal, ob der Alte
therapiert werde, oder nicht. Einen solchen 'Überholvorgang' 
zeigt H.H. Glättli in 'was ist PSA-Alert', Seite 10, Bild 8 (Link unten).

Ich hatte den Verlauf von Boro R als Beispiel aufgeführt: 
Wie es scheint, sind seine Krebszellen wenig mutationsfreudig, 
die meinen hingegen sehr, während die deinen, Klaus, wohl irgendwo 
zwischendrin liegen. Guck die unterschiedlichen Verläufe.


Carpe diem!
Konrad




**Eine einzelne Zelle misst etwa zehn μm im Kubik.
Zehn Verdoppelungszyklen ergeben 100 μm im Kubik, 
also etwa das tausendfache (genau 1024), weitere 10 
Verdoppelungen einen mm3, dann nach 30 Zyklen 
schliesslich einen cm3. Erst in dieser Grössenordnung 
ist die entstandene Metastase klinisch nachweisbar.

----------


## uwes2403

Bedeutet anders ausgedrückt: 

Nicht die bisherigen Zellen bilden Resistenzen, sondern es bleiben irgendwann nur noch die resistenten (die also, die demnach schon lange vor einer Therapie existierten) "übrig" ? 

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Uwe,

sicher eine nicht erschöpfend zu beantwortende Fragestellung. Und ob die angesprochenen Tumorzellen, ob vor oder nach einer Hormontherapie sich mathematisch dem anpassen, was theoretisiert wird, bleibt eher anzuzweifeln. Ich wünsche Dir unabhängig von allen Rechenexempeln weitere für Dich günstige Therapieentscheidungen.

*"Vergib immer, vergiss nie"*
(Weisheit alter Elefanten)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

Lieber Konrad,

obwohl ich eigentlich in diesem Thread keine lange Diskussion veranlassen will, kann ich doch einiges nicht so stehen lassen. 

Du hast gesagt, dass Du nicht daran glaubst, dass der Beginn von Kastrationsresistenz zeitlich im wesentlichen zusammenhängt mit Beginn von HB.

Mir geht es nicht darum, Deinen Glauben zu hinterfragen; glauben ist Deine persönliche Sache. Da aber viele Leser hier im Forum (mit recht) Deine Beiträge mit Interesse lesen, sollte man vielleicht die so wichtige Frage, die Uwe gestellt hat, nicht mit seinem persönlichen Glauben beantworten sondern nur mit Fakten.

Deine Mutationstheorie und Deine Verdoppelungsberechnungen in allen Ehren -- aber welcher der vielen auch hier im Forum anerkannten Fachleute unterstützt denn Deine Theorie??

Du sagst: "Die PK Zellen passen sich auch nicht ihrer Umgebung an.....";
Aber selbstverständlich tun sie das; wieso entwickeln sich denn bei allen resistent werdenden Zellen (auch bei verschiedenen Patienten und auch in verschiedene Metastasen) viele zusätzliche Rezeptoren?
Wieso bauen denn alle resistent werden Zellen (auch bei verschiedenen Patienten und in verschiedenen Metastasen) das spezielle gleiche Enzym, dass aus Cholesterin Testo macht?
Da ist doch System dahinter!

Wie ich schon sagte begann mein PSA gegen 1999 zu steigen, HB Beginn 2007, Resistenzbeginn 2014; nie und nimmer hätte bei mit die Resistenz erst 2014 begonnen, wenn ich gleich 1999 mit HB angefangen hätte.

"Kollegen", die sich heute die Frage stellen, ob sie eine HB beginnen sollten oder nicht, sollten schon wissen, dass sich damit auch die Frage nach absehbarer Resistenz-Entstehung stellt. 

Grüsse,  Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Uwe,

wenn du dich mit Tumorresistenz auseinandersetzen willst, gehört da unbedingt noch die Mutation der DNA, die erfolgreichen Doppelstrangbrüche, den Apoptosezyklus, dazu.
Mit dem Wachstum von gesunden und atypischen Gewebszellen im heteogenen Zustand lässt sich keine klare Aussage bei der VZ mehr herleiten.

Schon deshalb nicht, weil die Androgenrezeptoren hypersensitiv werden, entsprechend auch wenig oder gar kein PSA mehr exprimieren.
Es treten andere Marker in den Vordergrund, welche u.a. die Proliferationsrate aufzeigen z.B. MIB und andere.
Auch der Gleason hat in diesem Stadium keine Aussagekraft mehr.

Das könnte aber das Thema werden, wo bei Metastasen eine Klassifizierung hergeleitet werden könnte. ( Oder auch nicht ) ( Siehe Querthread )



> *Stichwort Therapieresistenz*
>                                                                            Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs kann bisher durch Hormon- Radio-  oder Chemotherapie vorübergehend abgebremst werden. Eine Heilung ist in  diesem Stadium nicht mehr möglich. Mit geschätzten elf Prozent ist  Prostatakrebs daher nach Lungenkrebs die häufigste, tumorbedingte  Todesursache bei Männern.
> 
> 
>                                                                            Diese Tumorart gilt als sehr vielschichtig. Unter einer Hormon-  oder Chemotherapie lernen entartete Zellen sich über komplexe Wege gegen  die eingesetzte Behandlung zu wehren und unter den veränderten  Bedingungen weiter zu wachsen.
> 
> 
>                                                                            Der Therapieerfolg ist daher auch bei kombinierten Therapien  zeitlich limitiert. Es kommt zur Entstehung therapieresistenter  Zellklone. Diese bilden die Grundlage für neue Metastasen, die auf die  Standardtherapeutika nicht mehr ansprechen.
> 
> ...


Hans-J.


PS
Es wurden in dieser Richtung schon sehr viele wissenschaftliche Publikationen eingestellt, sodass ich es nicht mehr spannend finde, diese immer wieder vorzutragen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nicht die bisherigen Zellen bilden Resistenzen, sondern es bleiben 
> irgendwann nur noch die resistenten (die also, die demnach 
> schon lange vor einer Therapie existierten) "übrig" ?


Ja, lieber Uwe, da ringe ich um Formulierungen,
und Du legst das einfach so hin. Danke.


@Harald
Schön, noch im alten Jahr wieder von dir zu lesen.
Diese alten Elefanten sind schon sehr weise Tiere!
Nicht die Tumorzellen folgen mathematischen Formeln,
sondern die mathematischen Formeln beschreiben das
Verhalten der Zellen.

@ Klaus 
Das mag ja sein, dass Krebszellen unter Hormontherapie
mehr Rezeptoren ausbilden. Ich stelle mir dies aber nicht
als Massenphänomen vor, bei dem Milliarden von Zellen
gemeinsam und zielgerichtet reagieren, sondern eben als
ungezielte Mutation einzelner Zellen, die dann anlässlich 
einer ADT zum Tragen kommt.

Wachsen diese Zellen ohnehin, wird ihr PSA-Signal irgendwann
grösser, als das im Nadir verbleibende Signal der übrigen
Zellen. Das nennt man dann etwas ungeschickt "Eintritt
der Kastrationsresistenz".
Verfolgt man aber seine Metastasen im Bild, wie ich
das getan habe, stellt man fest, dass diese Kastrationsresistenz
eben gerade nicht die Masse der Metastasen betrifft, sondern
an einem einzigen Ort auftritt [4] und im unangenehmeren
Falle von dort aus weitermetastasiert.

Ähnlich funktionieren weitere Resistenzschritte, etwa gegen
Enzalutamid, Abiraterone, Docetaxel, Cabacitaxel und
angeblich gar Photonen- und Protonenstrahlen.
Und ganz zu Beginn der Krankheit steht ja diese eine Zelle,
die das Immunsystem unterlaufen konnte und sich resistent
erwies gegen alle molekularen Reparaturmechanismen unseres
Körpers.

Tut mir leid, ich kann keine schlauen Links präsentieren, um
diese Hypothese zu belegen. Allerdings bräuchte es auch ganz
erhebliche Anstrengung, jene des massenweisen "Umkippens"
ganzer bereits vorhandener Zellstämme und Metastasen auf
Hormonresistenz zu erklären, und dies womöglich erst nach
Jahren erfolgreicher ADT.  Hmm, warum dann Nadir!?

Die Entwicklung von Krebs unterliegt nun mal dem mathematischen
Prinzip der Exponentialität. Sonst wäre Krebs keine Gefahr.
Daran mag zweifeln wer will, jedoch sind die konstanten 
Verdoppelungszeiten des jeweils dominanten Zellstammes evident.
Nur systemische Therapien können das brechen, während
Therapien mit dem Ziel der Tumormassenreduktion (OP, RT, HIFU...)
lediglich die Uhr um einige VZ zurückdrehen - Es sei denn, man erwische 
die gesamte Tumormasse, was dann mit 'Heilung' gleichzusetzen ist.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nachtrag:
Danke, Hans, für diese bestätigende Zitat:



> _Der Therapieerfolg ist daher auch bei kombinierten Therapien zeitlich limitiert. 
> Es kommt zur Entstehung therapieresistenter Zellklone. Diese bilden die Grundlage 
> für neue Metastasen, die auf die Standardtherapeutika nicht mehr ansprechen._

----------


## skipper

Hallo Konrad,
möchte das gesagte mit einer Studie bestätigen-vielleicht ist sie ja noch nicht bekannt.
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...05_Schlomm.pdf
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Hans-J.

> @ Klaus 
> Das mag ja sein, dass Krebszellen unter Hormontherapie
> mehr Rezeptoren ausbilden. Ich stelle mir dies aber nicht
> als Massenphänomen vor, bei dem Milliarden von Zellen
> gemeinsam und zielgerichtet reagieren, sondern eben als
> ungezielte Mutation einzelner Zellen, die dann anlässlich 
> einer ADT zum Tragen kommt.


Es geht doch darum, ob die Androgenrezeptoren noch vorhanden sind für eine Antiandrogene Therapie oder nicht. ( VEGF-R ) Marker
Werden die Rezeptoren - aufgrund der ADT nach hypersensibel - sind sie ja noch da - nur nicht erreichbar für die ADT.
Deshalb doch auch die Bestimmung dieses Markers um festzustellen ob die ADT noch einmal funktioniert oder nicht.
Zum Bespiel:
Der VEGF - R ist 2 oder 3+  D.h. hypersenibel, die ADT würde überhaupt nicht oder sehr stark limitiert wirken.

@Konrad



> Ähnlich funktionieren weitere Resistenzschritte, etwa gegen
> Enzalutamid, Abiraterone, Docetaxel, Cabacitaxel und
> angeblich gar Photonen- und Protonenstrahlen.
> Und ganz zu Beginn der Krankheit steht ja diese eine Zelle,
> die das Immunsystem unterlaufen konnte und sich resistent
> erwies 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Konrad
was du hier schreibst ist dein eignes Meinungsbíld und wird auch entsprechend so in den wissenschaftlichen Publikationen nicht gefunden werden können.
Du kannst das für dich so vertreten, wenn es dir eine Brücke zum Lernen dienen soll. Aber es könnte auch manchen Leser verwirren.

Mutation, Resistenz durch den Tumor, Resistenz durch Zytostatika, Störungen im Apoptosezyklus, Resistenz bei Bestrahlung, MDR Funktion bei der Chemo nur um einige zu nennen, 




> gegen alle molekularen Reparaturmechanismen unseres Körpers.


@Konrad, was meinst du damit? 
Meinst du den stattfindenen Repair im Apoptosezyklus?
Die DNA zu triggern die DNA Chromosomen zu reparieren?

Ein kopfschüttelnder
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Konrad, was meinst du damit? 
> Meinst du den stattfindenen Repair im Apoptosezyklus?
> Die DNA zu triggern die DNA Chromosomen zu reparieren


Oh, das ist ganz einfach:
Täglich entstehen im Körper Millionen von Zellen, 
die nicht dem gesunden Bauplan entsprechen.
Die werden von allerlei körpereigenen Mechanismen 
weggeputzt. Welche das seien, ist erst mal egal.
Fakt ist, dass bei jeder Krebserkrankung EINE Zelle trotz
Fehlbildung den ganzen körpereigenen Schutzapparat
unterläuft und sich samt ihren unerfreulichen
Eigenschaften im Organismus etabliert.

Dasselbe geschieht jedes mal innerhalb des Tumors,
wenn eine Zelle es nicht nur schafft, die Schutzsysteme
des Körpers zu unterlaufen, sondern auch noch die
jeweilige Therapie.
Mehr als irgendwelche Kürzel für über- oder unterexprimierte
Proteine benennen zu können (kann und will ich nicht) ist dann
erforderlich, wenn es darum geht, bei der Entwicklung neuer 
Therapien einen Ansatzpunkt zu finden.
Das überlassen Mediziner und Patienten besser Fachleuten für
Gentechnik,  Biochemie und weitern 'Life-Sciences'.

Sollte ich eines Tages doch noch das Studienmedikament VT646 
bekommen, geht es mir weniger um die CYP17-Mechanismen**,
 als um die Frage, ob das Zeug meine resistenten Zellstämme 
blockieren könne oder nicht.

Dasheiss aber nicht, dass ich deine komplexen Ausführungen
und Zitate nicht stets mit Interesse lese und manchmal gar 
ansatzweise verstehe.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


**Oh, jetzt hab ich doch noch so ein Kürzel hingeschrieben, hier also Klartext:


> Die Steroid-17alpha-Hydroxylase (auch: Cytochrom P450 17 (CYP17)) ist das Enzym, das in Eukaryoten die Hydroxylierung und anschließende Deacetylierung von Steroiden an der 17-Position katalysiert. Diese Reaktion ist nicht nur für die Biosynthese der Hormone Dehydroepiandrosteron (DHEA) und Androstendion (ASD) notwendig, sondern auch beim Abbau von Steroiden (Biotransformation). Das Enzym ist wahrscheinlich ein Membranprotein. Mutationen im _CYP17A1-Gen sind die Ursache für adrenogenitales Syndrom Typ 5.[2]_


Alles klar nun?

----------


## Hvielemi

> möchte das gesagte mit einer Studie bestätigen-vielleicht ist sie ja noch nicht bekannt.
> https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...05_Schlomm.pdf


Danke, Skipper, für diesen luzid formulierten Text zur
"Genetischen Evolution des tödlichen, metastasierenden Prostatakarzinoms".
Sehr bemerkenswert finde ich die Schlussätze von Prof. Schlomm**, die mit 
keinem Wort auf die komplexen genetischen Grundlagen eingehen, sondern 
auf die Konsequenzen, die sich *hier und heute* für die Therapie ergeben. 
Das ist, was wir heute Betroffenen brauchen. 

Die genetischen Erkenntnisse sollen künftigen Betroffenen dienen. 
So bald wie möglich!

Carpe diem!
Konrad


**


> Sie (die Daten) bestärken uns klinisch in unserem täglichen Handeln, bei Tumoren mit einem hohen Metastasierungspotenzial, eine möglichst ausgedehnte Tumorzellreduktion mittels Entfernung des Primärtumors der Lymphknoten und auch lokalenoder systemischen Therapie von Metastasen (multimodales Therapiekonzept) durchzuführen.
> Bei low-risk Tumoren, welche kein akutes Metastasierungspotenzial aufweisen -dieses jedoch aufgrund desstochastischen Modells in der Zukunft akkumulieren können  bestärken uns die Daten, abhängig vomLebensalter und konkurrierender Begleiterkrankungen eine engmaschige Kontrolle (Active Surveillance)durchzuführen oder das Risiko für einen Tumorprogress durch Reduzierung der Primärtumormasse durchfokale Therapie zu senken.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Konrad,




> *Konrad:*  Einen solchen 'Überholvorgang'
> zeigt H.H. Glättli in 'was ist PSA-Alert', Seite 10, Bild 8 (Link unten).


Dieser Hinweis hat mein Interesse geweckt, und ich habe den angeführten Link angeklickt. Eine sehr ordentliche mathematische Arbeit und Darstellung der PSA-Zusammenhänge von Herrn Glättli. Noch eine kleine Anmerkung, und zwar hattest Du Dich etwas gewundert bei einer früheren Diskussion, dass Herr Glättli und ich zur selben Beurteilung über Deinen PSA-Verlauf mit den von Deinen Ärzten vertanen Chancen gekommen waren. Herrn Glättlis Analyse beruht auf elegante mathematische Methoden, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist als Mathematiker, der seine Diplomarbeit bei Professor Böcking auf dem Gebiet der PSA-Analyse gemacht hat. Unter Berücksichtigung der exponentiellen Zusammenhänge habe ich meine Analyse empirisch in Annäherungsschritten durchgeführt und in der Mathematik spielt der Lösungsweg, wenn er auf Basis der mathematischen Regeln/Gesetze erfolgt, keine Rolle. Die Mathematik ist eben eine seriöse Wissenschaft.
Herr Glättli führt als Ursache für den Überholvorgang eine sprunghafte Chromosomenveränderung in den PK-Zellen zu mehr Aggressivität und PSA-Ausstoß an. Und auch Deinen Ausführungen als neuem Forums-Wissenschaftsguru merkt man die Anleihe bei Duesberg/Böcking an, was mich als alten Ploidiefan durchaus freut.

Dieser Überholvorgang, ausgelöst durch eine Progression in Tumorzellen, könnte theoretisch auch durch eine Metastasierung erfolgen. Zumindest führt die Metastasierung als neu hinzugekommene PSA-Quellen zu einem schnelleren PSA-Anstieg und damit kürzeren Verdopplungszeiten, d.h. sich verkürzende Verdopplungszeiten können ein frühzeitiges Indiz einer beginnenden Metastasierung sein. Ich bitte Dich aufgrund Deines guten Kontaktes zu Herrn Glättli ihn zu fragen, ob es zu dieser Thematik von ihm bereits Überlegungen oder vielleicht sogar Beispiele gibt.
Meine weiteren Ausführungen betreffen aber nicht mehr die Thematik dieses Threads, so dass ich mich entschlossen habe, einen eigenen Thread in der Rubrik Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit zu eröffnen. Link:http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7249#post87249

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hvielemi

> .
> Herr Glättli führt als Ursache für den Überholvorgang eine sprunghafte Chromosomenveränderung in den PK-Zellen zu mehr Aggressivität und PSA-Ausstoß an ... Dieser Überholvorgang, ausgelöst durch eine Progression in Tumorzellen, könnte theoretisch auch durch eine Metastasierung erfolgen. Zumindest führt die Metastasierung als neu hinzugekommene PSA-Quellen zu einem schnelleren PSA-Anstieg und damit kürzeren Verdopplungszeiten, d.h. sich verkürzende Verdopplungszeiten können ein frühzeitiges Indiz einer beginnenden Metastasierung sein.


Lieber Knut
Ich hatte grad gestern mit Hansheinrich Glättli Kontakt, aber bevor ich deine Frage gelesen  hatte.

Die Antwort kann ich aber auch geben, weil da nur wenig Mathematik drin steckt und viel Anschaulichkeit:

Löst sich eine Zelle oder ein Zellcluster aus dem Tumor _und_ schwimmt via Blut oder Lymphe an einen anderen Ort _und_ siedelt sich dort erfolgreich an _und_ teilt sich dort, bildet sich eine Metastase. Dies erfordert zahlreiche neue Eigenschaften gegenüber jenen Zellen, die im Tumor verharren: Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit durchaus gegeben, dass auch. das Wachstumsmuster dieser Zellen verändert ist.
Somit kann das Auftreten einer kürzeren Verdoppelungszeit eine Metastasierung anzeigen, muss aber nicht.
Es ist ohne Zweifel so, dass auch innerhalb des Stammtumors unterschiedliche Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ) herrschen.
Eine GG3-Zelle teilt sich üblicherweise langsam, bei GG4 geht es schon flotter zu, und ein GG5 ist hochaggressiv, was sich nicht nur in der Tendenz zur Metastasierung zeigt, sondern vor Allem in der kurzen VZ. Somit ist anzunehmen, dass in einem multifokalen Tumor mit mehreren GG - wie dem meinen - auch verschiedene VZ vorhanden sind, und der Aggressivste den weniger aggressiven Tumor innert kurzer Zeit überwächst. Findet dies innert der Messreihe statt, wird das in der Verlaufskurve sichtbar. Wie rasch eine kürzere VZ überhand nimmt, kann man bestens der Schrift "was ist PSA-Alert" [Link unten] entnehmen ...
Dass damit ein Metastasierung, wohl durch den aggressiveren Stamm, verbunden sein kann, ändert in diesem Fall an der Verlaufskurve nichts: Ob sich gleichartige Zellen innerhalb des Stammtumors, oder ausserhalb in einer Filia teile, ändert an deren typischer VZ nichts. Auch bei sekundärer Metastasierung ist das so:
Diese grosse paraaortale Metastase, deren Kern in [4] zu sehen ist, wies dasselbe krasse Wachstumsmuster auf, wie die von dort her gestreute zweite Generation meiner Metastasen bis zum Hals rauf. Wie erinnerlich, hatte die ADT alle tiefer gelegenen Metastasen mit längerer VZ vernichtet.

Aufgrund der VZ als wichtigstes Merkmal der Aggressivität von Krebszellen, ist H.H. Glättli überzeugt, mit der Auswertung von PSA-Messreihen PCa-Diagnosen stellen zu können, die treffender sind als jene aus Biopsien, die ja notorisch ungenau sind. Dass kurze VZ auch eine Tendenz zu vermehrter Metastasierung enthält, hab ich zwar gestern nicht mit ihm besprochen, scheint aber durchaus evident. Wer hat schon langsamwachsende PCa metastasieren gesehen!?
Herr Glättli befasst sich grad mit dem Muster meines jüngsten Verlaufes, der einen ausschwingenden Abfall zeigt.
Der neueste Wert kommt in einer Stunde. Beim nächsten Kontakt werde ich ihn nach der Nachweisbarkeit von Metastasierung im PSA-Verlauf fragen. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt was anderes raus, als in meinen Überlegungen.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## skipper

Hallo Konrad,
es heißt doch, je höher der Gleason Grad, desto mehr sind die Zellen entdifferenziert , d.h. desto weniger gleichen sie einer gesunden Prostatazelle.
Sehr entdifferenzierte Zellen geben also vielleicht gar keinen PSA mehr ab.
Somit könnte es sein, das die Ermittlung der Aggressivität über die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit hier nicht greift. Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?
Viele Grüße in die Schweiz,
Skipper

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, lieber Skipper,
mit Einzel- und Extremfällen kann man alles kaputtschwätzen.
Auch mit Biopsien, MRT, PSMA-PET etc. kann man nicht immer korrekt
diagnostizieren. Lassen wir also mal die wenigen Promille von PCa
beiseite, die angeblich kein PSA mehr sezernieren.

Ich hab nun so ziemlich das krasseste, was man an Krebszellen in sich 
tragen kann, und es ist klar, dass meine Metastasen über das Volumen
gerechnet nur noch Bruchteile des PSA abgeben gegenüber dem
Stammtumor vor fünf Jahren. Aber das Verdoppelungsmuster der
zweiten Generation meiner Metastasierung scheint zu bleiben.
Grad heute ist es gemäss neuester PSA-Messung wieder losgegangen, 
siehe [4].

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Korrigenda zu Vorbeitrag (Korrekturzeit abgelaufen):

Meinen PSA-Verlauf sieht man in [*1*], nicht wie angegeben in [4].

Hvielemi

----------


## uwes2403

Es scheint auch Gleason 9 (also sehr entdifferenzierte) Zellen zu geben, die atypisch trotzdem viel PSA abgeben...

PSA von heute 4,6
Verdoppelungszeit bei 195 Tagen..nur bildgebend ist nichts zu sehen (weder PSMA PET/CT noch F18 Cholin PET/CT), das diesen PSA Wert erklären würde.

Es bleibt seltsam....schon der initiale PSA Wert vor OP passte nicht recht zu Gleason und Tumorvolumen, wenn man die statistischen Werte für PSA Abgabe der unterschiedlichen GS zu Grunde legt.

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

da wird man wirklich nicht richtig schlau draus. Am meisten an Deinem Verlauf wundert mich, dass Du bei Deinen eher schlechten Voraussetzungen nach OP bis auf 0,13 PSA heruntergekommen bist. Das hat eigentlich dafür gesprochen, dass Dein Krebs eher wenig PSA produziert, oder viel Tumormasse vom Skalpell erwischt worden ist. Wobei ich Dir nun Recht gebe. Viel PSA bei "wenig (nichts) zu sehen"... Die Experten melden sich sicher auch noch.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

PSA nach OP war 0,38, nach adjuvanter Bestrahlung dann 0,13.

Zu Beginn waren es PSA 69 und ein GS 9, der statistisch etwa 1,5 bis 2 ng/ml PSA produziert. Bei 15 ml Tumorvolumen wären das etwa 30 - woher stammte dann der Rest ?  So ist's halt mit der Statistik....passt nicht in jedem Einzelfall.

Was mein Verlauf aber zu bestätigen scheint, ist auf jeden Fall, das Metastasen auch schon bei der Erstbehandlung angelegt sein können, aber eben noch nicht sichtbar sind....darum ging es hier ja auch in den vorherigen Beiträgen.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

Uwe schrieb:



> Was mein Verlauf aber zu bestätigen scheint, ist auf jeden Fall, das  Metastasen auch schon bei der Erstbehandlung angelegt sein können, aber  eben noch nicht sichtbar sind....darum ging es hier ja auch in den  vorherigen Beiträgen.


Guter Ansatz Uwe.

Zitat skipper



> es heißt doch, je höher der Gleason Grad, desto mehr sind die Zellen  entdifferenziert , d.h. desto weniger gleichen sie einer gesunden  Prostatazelle.
> Sehr entdifferenzierte Zellen geben also vielleicht gar keinen PSA mehr ab.
> Somit könnte es sein, das die Ermittlung der Aggressivität über die  PSA-Verdoppelungszeit hier nicht greift. Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?


Guter Ansatz Skipper.

Wenn also die Wissenschaft zuhauf darlegt, das entdifferenzierte TZ wenig oder gar kein PSA mehr exprimieren - ohne gleich neuroendokrin zu sein - muß doch eine gewisse Logik zugrunde liegen.

Sind die parabolischen Kurvendiskussionen so noch haltbar oder bedürfen diese einer Regression- oder Korrelationsanalyse?

Glättli funktioniert, - aber nur unter ceteris paribus. Diese Situation besteht aber nicht mehr im entdifferenzierten Tumorstadium.
An diesem Punkt habe ich mich schon einmal mit Konrad bewegt und dann resigniert.

Die Tumoranteile im Tumormix - welche noch Androgensensitive Anteile besitzen exprimieren PSA.
Da bekanntlich ein Tumorprogress auch die niedrig malignen Tumoranteile beinhalten und diese sich nur allmählich nach entdifferenziert bewegen, ist der Tag absehbar, dass der Androgenrezeptormechanismus durch den Status HYPERSENSIBEL kein PSA mehr exprimiert. Der Tumormix beinhaltet also auch ein PSA Mix aus positiven und negativen PSA Anteilen.

Bei den PSA negativen Anteilen wird dann von hochaggressiven Tumorgeschehen geschrieben.

Vielleicht auch nur dem Umstand geschuldet, dass die ADT's in allen Varianten nicht mehr greifen, ja so gar die Mutation in den Chromosomen anheizen.

Durch Mutation kann dann der Zellzyklus nicht mehr angehalten werden, es kommt weder zum Anhalten und Repair der Crosslinks, noch zur Apoptose.

Tumorzellen gehen einfach nur in GO und werden tickende Zeitbomben. Ähnlich einer Endlosschleife bei der Programmierung. TZ in GO sollen der Hauptgrund für Tumorstammzellen sein.

Es ist doch zur Zeit ein ganz großer Run bei der Pharma, den hypersensitiv gewordenen Androgenrezeptormechanismus wieder zurück zu transformieren in den Normalzustand.
Mit der Folge, dass dann die einfachen ADT's wieder greifen könnten und die Glättli Kurven passen könnte. 

Das die Basallzellen und auch bedingt das Epithel Androgen-SENSITIV- bleiben ist ja nun hinlänglich bekannt in der Wissenschaft. Nur nicht mehr erreichbar für unsere derzeit gängigen ADT's.

Winterliche Grüsse von Rügen
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> .Sind die parabolischen Kurvendiskussionen so noch haltbar oder bedürfen diese einer Regression- oder Korrelationsanalyse?ee
> 
> Glättli funktioniert, - aber nur unter ceteris paribus. 
> Diese Situation besteht aber nicht mehr im entdifferenzierten Tumorstadium.
> An diesem Punkt habe ich mich schon einmal mit Konrad bewegt und dann resigniert.
> 
> ..., dass der Androgenrezeptormechanismus durch den Status HYPERSENSIBEL kein PSA mehr exprimiert.
> 
> Die Tumoranteile im Tumormix - welche noch Androgensensitive Anteile besitzen exprimieren PSA.
> Da bekanntlich ein Tumorprogress auch die niedrig malignen Tumoranteile beinhalten und diese sich nur allmählich nach entdifferenziert bewegen, ist der Tag absehbar, dass der Androgenrezeptormechanismus durch den Status HYPERSENSIBEL kein PSA mehr exprimiert.


Nun, lieber Hans-J., müssen wir uns halt wieder mal "bewegen".
Da hab ich noch lange nicht resigniert.

Zu keinem Zeitpunkt wurde von irgendjemandem eine "Parabolische" 
Kurvendiskussion geführt. Unbestritten ist jedoch, dass Krebs
einen exponentiellen Verlauf nimmt.

Niedrigmaligne Tumoranteile bewegen sich nicht "nach entdifferenziert",
auch nicht allmählich, denn sonst wären sie eben nicht niedrigmalign,
also wenig aggressiv. Nein, die werden wegen ihrer langen Verdoppelungszeit 
gegenüber hochaggressiven Zellstämmen einfach irrelevant im Geschehen,
 sie werden innert einiger VZ überholt.

Auch nicht mehr androgensensitive Tumorzellen produzieren meist PSA.
Die PSA-Exprimierung hat nichts mit dem Status der Androgenrezeptoren
zu tun. Gemeinsam ist beiden Eigenschaften lediglich, dass sie mit
zunehmender Entdifferenzierung der Zellen zusammenhängen. 
Sie entstehen aber durch je verschiedene Mutationen und Chromosomenbrüche.
Dasselbe gilt für die Bildung des Prostataspezifischen Membranantigen.

Uwes GG-5-Zellen oder scheinen zwar kein PSMA mehr zu tragen,
weshalb sie im PSMA-PET nicht sichtbar sind, aber PSA exprimieren
sie schon noch. Sonst stiege der PSA-Wert nicht an. Irgendwo also
muss die Quelle stecken. Wenn die nicht gefunden wird, muss halt
eine systemische Therapie ran.


Ist die Prostata erst mal einer radikalen Primärtherapie unterzogen,
bedarf es im Übrigen nicht mehr der Glättli-Analyse, um den
exponentiellen Charakter der Wachstumskurve darzustellen, und
schon gar keiner "Regressions- oder Korrelationsanalyse".
Eine simples Auftragen der Daten und Werte auf einfach-logaritmischen
Papier reicht, oder noch einfacher, das Abfüllen in myprostate.eu.
Resultiert annähernd eine Gerade, ist es Krebs, ausgewiesen durch
konstante Verdoppelungszeiten.

Ob die Zellen dabei wenig oder viel PSA produzieren, ist vollkommen
egal, denn die Zunahme der PSA innerhalb eines Krankheitsstadiums
läuft proportional zum Tumorvolumen (ceteris paribus).
Weicht die Kurve unter Therapie deutlich nach unten ab, wirkt die Therapie.
So einfach ist das!


Noch was: Mutationen werden nicht durch Hormontherapien gezüchtet.
Die Mutationen finden meist lange vor der Therapie statt. Werden die
daraus entstehenden therapieresistenten Metastasen dann sichtbar,
bzw. steigt der PSA-Wert in die ganzen Zahlen, haben sie schon rund 
30 Verdoppelungszyklen hinter sich, was bei einer Verdoppelungszeit 
von 2 Monaten immerhin 5 Jahren entspricht. So lange halten ADT und AHT 
bei hochaggressivem Geschehen nur selten. Auch Resistenzen gegen 
AA oder Enzalutamid sind jeweils längst vor Therapiebeginn angelegt. 
Diee Zellstämme tauchen irgendwann auf, egal, ob man nun den PSA 
mit einer ADT gesenkt habe, oder irgendwie sonst überlebt habe, 
bis diese Resistenzen relevant werden.

Krebs-Mathematik ist banal einfach. Leider.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans,

Konrad hat dankender Weise Deinen Beitrag entwirrt. Ich möchte noch eine Anmerkung machen




> *Hans-J:* Glättli funktioniert, - aber nur unter ceteris paribus. Diese  Situation besteht aber nicht mehr im entdifferenzierten Tumorstadium.
> An diesem Punkt habe ich mich schon einmal mit Konrad bewegt und dann resigniert.


Herr Glättli lehrt Mathematik und nicht Medizin. Die Mathematik funktioniert immer richtig, egal ob beim jungfräulichen mit oder fortgeschrittenen Krebs ohne Prostata. Wenn es keine PSA-Werte mehr geben sollte, dann gibt es auch nichts mehr zu berechnen und dann ist sowieso zappenduster. Dies ist aber kein Problem des Herrn Glättli oder der Mathematik sondern eine rein medizinische Angelegenheit.

Gruß Knut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Knut
Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und gebe noch einen längst fälligen Bericht:




> Beim nächsten Kontakt (mit H.H. Glättli) werde ich ihn nach der Nachweisbarkeit von Metastasierung im PSA-Verlauf fragen.


Nun hab ich Hern Glättli gefragt:
Nein, eine Metastasierung kann man per PSA-Verlauf nicht nachweisen,
aber mit kürzerer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ),entsprechend höherer Aggressivität 
wird die Metastasierung wahrscheinlicher.
Rechne man einmal erkannte Metastasierung zurück, könne dies bereits
nach zehn Verdoppelungszyklen seit der Ur-Krebszelle in der Prostata
erfolgt sein, insbesondere bei bei kürzeren VZ, also aggressiven Typen.
Tja, das entspricht leider auch meiner Erfahrung ...


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

sehr sehr schade dass sich der Strahlenterapeut Daniel Schmidt nicht mehr an den Diskusionen beteiligt. Weiss jemand warum?

Wir alle haben von seinen Komentaren sehr viel gelernt....





> Lieber Daniel Schmidt,
> 
> gut, dass Sie dem Forum wieder mit kompetenten Ratschlägen zur Seite stehen.
> 
> *Idealist sein heißt: Kraft haben für andere.* 
> (Novalis)
> 
> Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

So, 
6 Wochen nach der Spritze Pamorelin ist der PSA bei 0.991 (dürfte bei Start bei knapp 5 gewesen sein)
Mal schauen, wie es weitergeht.
Nebenwirkungen moderat, manchmal Wärmegefühl (ohne Schweißausbrüche). abends ab und an frösteln und Schwäche beim Sport...ich muß dringend mehr tun.

Schöne Ostern
Uwe

----------


## uwes2403

Update

PSA war im Oktober und jetzt unverändert bei 0,066, fällt also nicht weiter. 
Deshalb jetzt Therapiepause und Kontrolle in 3 Monaten. 
Mal schauen, wann er wieder ansteigt....

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Moin Uwe,

ich wünsche Dir, dass der Wert erst mal da bleibt, wo er ist. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Tja, der Wunsch hat sich diesmal erfüllt....neuer Wert 0,062....(letzte Spritze Pamorelin war vor knapp 6 Monaten)

In 3 Monaten sehen wir weiter....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

dann leb´mal wieder schön auf, Uwe.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Tja....

Testo steigt wieder und das PSA gleich mit.

Neuer Wert 0,45

Schau'n wir mal, wo der in 3 Monaten ist.

Uwe

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Uwe,

wenn sich nichts ändert, kann der PSA in 3 Monaten bei 3,5 sein. 
Ich würde eine Zwischenmessung nach 6 Wochen einschieben, damit der Schock nicht ganz so hoch ist.
Es sei denn, du willst bis zu diesem Wert keine Massnahmen ergreifen, dann kannst du ihn natürlich auch abwarten.

Ich wünsche dir, dass er es sich überlegt und lieber fällt statt weiter zu steigen!

Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

'tschuldigung!
Käse geschrieben, daher Beitrag gelöscht.

NEU:




> 02.05.2017 PSA 0,062 Testo 0,36
> 01.08.2017 PSA 0,45 Testo 1,65


Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) beträgt diesmal etwa 1 Monat,
nachdem sie vor Pamorelin ein halbes Jahr betrug.
Da wäre eine Nachmessung in zwei oder drei Wochen angezeigt, 
um herauszufinden,
ob das ein einmaliger Effekt beim 'Aufwachen' aus der ADT sei.
Danach kann dann das Messintervall neu angepasst werden:
3 Monate oder halbe VZ, falls dies kürzer wäre.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

das wäre auch zu schön gewesen, um wahr zu sein. Die Kontrollmessung würde ich auf jeden Fall noch machen. Und dann kommt die Frage, was zu tun ist. Die AHT wirkt bei Dir sicherlich weiterhin. Vielleicht willst Du ja mal auf Bicalutamid umsteigen.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Moin und Danke,

lt. meinem Arzt ist der Sprung auch in seiner Höhe erwartungsgemäß - die kurze VZ hatte mich zunächst auch erschreckt.
(hab' ich nicht auch hier irgendwo mal gelesen, dass so etwas beim Absetzen der HT durchaus passieren kann ?).

Grüße

Uwe

----------

